

The pattern technology of christopher alexander - Sato
http://www.metropolismag.com/pov/20111007/the-pattern-technology-of-christopher-alexander

======
drallison
The works of Christopher Alexander are worth reading for many fields including
computer systems. Along with them, you might find Richard Gabriel's _Patterns
of Software: Tales from Software Community_ , now out of print, of interest.
There is a Kindle electronic edition: [http://www.amazon.com/Patterns-
Software-Tales-Community-eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Patterns-Software-
Tales-Community-ebook/dp/B003TJ9FGE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1318179653&sr=8-3)

